# BOULDER FLOOD: WORST LINE



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Check out this guy's crappy line to swim in Boulder: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOoy7_l2EbI&feature=youtu.be


GoPro: Be a Hero


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

If you're gonna be dumb, you better be tough...


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

So now we need a new forum for Whitewater motorcycling?? :roll:


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Darwin Awards.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

As John Wayne said, "Life is tough; when you're stupid life is real tough."


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the way the sound changed when he went underwater. Nice effect.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Scrap one motorcycle, glad he saved the Go Pro!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

If he had any sort of intelligence he would have worn a pfd.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Nope*

Can you say not covered by insurance? And, we rejected your claim due to you posting your video on YouTube.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I wonder if this explains the high fecal coliform counts downstream of Boulder directly following the flood.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

This should be an official "no-pro" video. Or maybe "no-go" video. Hilarious now I see he didn't die...


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Jackhole.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Bet he feels cool now!

Darwin just missed his chance.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe he had stupidity insurance.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

..........New York Democrats, Motorcyclists, and Kayakers; Lord thank you for making me none of them!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I think a Forrest Gump quote is in order
Stupid is as stupid does, Mrs. Blue... - YouTube


----------

